
Princeton study: American government doesn't look like democracy for a long time - tomaskafka
https://mic.com/articles/87719/princeton-concludes-what-kind-of-government-america-really-has-and-it-s-not-a-democracy
======
nibs
The people with the real power (Senate, Supreme Court, Federal Reserve) are
not elected. Vote != Power. The more concentrated power is, the more likely
you are to have a really favorable or really unfavorable opinion of The Boss.

A dictator you agree with is so much better than democracy. The thing is that
a dictator you do not agree with is much, much worse than democracy. When
things are bad, you are arguably better off with someone who will force the
right decisions.

Imagine if a dictator outlawed non-renewable sources of energy overnight.
Significant short term pain, with (likely) tremendous long term gain for
society. Instead, we all come to the consensus that everything is okay in
moderation (gas, coal, etc.).

Now, no one person has the power to fix our hardest problems. And democracy
seems to breed zero-sum thinking with a focus on competition among political
parties. Why not try to work together to solve the problems we face?

------
finid
> The people with the real power (Senate, Supreme Court, Federal Reserve) are
> not elected.

My brain is in a slow mode today. Are Senators not elected?

~~~
tssva
Senators have been elected since ratification of the 17th amendment in 1913.

